# Hoo paddled out today?



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well Ant and i spoke last night and we agreed that today would be epic and i made a massive call that we would chase and catch some hoo. So this morn on sunrise we hit the waves and although Ant (the massive wave veteran) called it a 5 out of ten, it was still pumping. Ant whispered them down and i followed, hitting a few big waves the last of which was just before it lipped, launching myself and my yak way up into the air; much to Ant's amazement. But we were out, thanks for your moral support Ant. After a couple of hours it was time to paddle back in with spots onboard. Many were lost between us, but Ant scored 3 ( one was almost 1m long) and i landed 2. Then as we turned to paddle back in, I scored a small jellybean macktuna. So on he goes live and as i opened the bail arm i noticed that all of a sudden the line was ripping off the spool. As i closed the bail i realised that i was on and it was big. I called out wahoo and proceeded to be towed around with Ant giving chase. Eventually the beast (1.58m hoo) came up and with Ant's help we gaffed it and stowed it into Ant's hatch. So in we go again, when Ant scores a macktuna which he sent back down on his rig. AS we paddled in i watched his rod jerk and said you are on Ant. Boy was he on and getting spooled, almost. After a fairly short time Ant had landed and stowed his own (slightly smaller) hoo. Fun times and we got back in safely just to ice the cake. BTW i caught my hoo on a $20 jarvis walker 8000 reel so hoo needs expensive gear to catch big fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like a whole lotta Hoo-haa!


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Well done lads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bloody awesome!! 8)

Great fish!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Killer fish guys! Super jealous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

..........


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishies guys.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done , You blokes certainly have that place wired.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Unbelievable... wow.


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

Ant / Chris, well done boys, they are two top fish. Thanks for sharing your catch with me Ant, looking forward to dinner!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh bravo gents! Bravo.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cracking fish boys, What a day!


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations guys , sensational fish , welldone.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done fellas that's awesome.


indiedog said:


> Awesome day out by the look of it lads. I say, doesn't young Carnster look just like his Grandpop back in the sixties when he used to fish in the same area?!


i was thinking the same thing when i saw the first pic :lol:


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Epic!!! Congratulations on the hoo's guys 8)


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

It's now 7pm and I'm not pleased as I pulled the pin and decided to frikken work today,boy am I miffed out wright now  
Congrats fellas and well deserved once again(green as"......")


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Great work boys, you both deserve the catch after all your hard work.

Cheers

Tommo


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The great King Carnster strikes again, mate what a fish and what a day buddy thanks. Gutsy effort in the surf first up (the flying Carnster), and all skill on landing that monster. The fish and wave gods smiled on us today mate. I don't care what they say I like the retro look and I think that fish says it all, "King Carnster"  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Big balls... big fish!

Niiiiccce fish guys! What an effort!

Jimbo


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. I am still pumped about the surf and the fish. I have to say that even though i may look old (the years have not been kind) i am actually only 37 yrs old. So plenty more fishing years i hope. Finally i think the short shorts are a step up form the Dt's and they are great for swimming when you get smashed. Plus they were on sale for $4 at Amart so i bought 5 pairs. Love a bargain. The lady in the dress was the closest i could get to a chicky babe to hold the fish.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

carnster said:


> Thanks for the positive comments guys. I am still pumped about the surf and the fish. I have to say that even though i may look old (the years have not been kind) i am actually only 37 yrs old. So plenty more fishing years i hope. Finally i think the short shorts are a step up form the Dt's and they are great for swimming when you get smashed. Plus they were on sale for $4 at Amart so i bought 5 pairs. Love a bargain. The lady in the dress was the closest i could get to a chicky babe to hold the fish.


You don't look old it's just the short shorts and the way your holding the fish,it reminds me of the old photos of my old man in his 30s.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo ! What a high.... and what a fantastic catch. Battling elements and fish - and winning. Its a great feeling. Congratulations Carnster and Ant


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well Done!

Excellent catch there. Awesome! Mega Awesome!

Reminds me, I must go fishing.....soon.

Cheers andybear


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh that is just so painful.
Really really big congratz on those, boyz. 
IMO, 'hoo is only surpassed by albacore in the Scombrids eating category.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Fantastic fishing guys. Just tackling that swell would have got the ticker racing. And to nail two wahoo on the way back in! It's hard to imagine a better result than that.

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done guys, those are some special fish.
Great work on the waves too, I spent the last couple of days getting taught a lesson in waves half that size. Don't know how you do it but please someone take DaveyG out in something like that as soon as he arrives 

Great effort getting Twiggy in the background of the fish shot Carnster, first thing I noticed.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you bridle the jellybeans? Wire and stinger, or one hook/mono?
Thanks.

edit: PM's allowed.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Another amazing capture. Possibly a 1st & 2nd for the Hool OF Fame?


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Top stuff guys - well done, impressive fish! 8)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Safa said:


> It's now 7pm and I'm not pleased as I pulled the pin and decided to frikken work today,boy am I miffed out wright now
> Congrats fellas and well deserved once again(green as"......")


Serves you right! That is karma for working on ANZAC day. Any other public holiday is fair game for a days work but ANZAC day is sacred and you have rightfully incurred the wraith of the mojo gods, I think it is going to take you a long time to shake this curse.

Great stuff Chis and Ant!!!
Kev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Zed said:


> Do you bridle the jellybeans? Wire and stinger, or one hook/mono?
> Thanks.
> 
> edit: PM's allowed.


2 hook (5/0 hoodlum, 6xstrong vmc stinger) rig with 58lb single strand wire plus sinker weight


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> > It's now 7pm and I'm not pleased as I pulled the pin and decided to frikken work today,boy am I miffed out wright now
> ...


You spot on B.K and believe me i did not want to be at work trust me ,in fact i only pulled the pin around 6 the night before as i was going with Ant / Chris .........the good thing is calma comes back its the old wheel story ....................i may just have a massive wheel and a long wait but it will come.
Hoolessssssssss


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Chris....
Legend...you called it....i am so happy i said no to the trip  HaHa


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

The waves were 5/10? It be more then my eye that would be twitching if I had to face waves like that. :lol:

Fantastic fish boys, you really know your stuff.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys are unreal
for getting through the surf and for getting amazing fish like that.
I havnt even been thinkin about fishing because the surf has been perfect for weeks, but that is an amzing wahoo and some thick spottys too
Good stuff guys


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome work Ant and Carnster on catching 2 magnificent Wahoo.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Another amazing capture. Possibly a 1st & 2nd for the Hool OF Fame?


SharkNett ,they are definitely up there but Spottymac is the man as far as The Hoo's go check out his profile on trip reports, viewtopic.php?f=17&t=37921&hilit=Wahoo


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Inspiring Stuff.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> SharkNett said:
> 
> 
> > Another amazing capture. Possibly a 1st & 2nd for the Hool OF Fame?
> ...


Yeah i just had another read of that epic post. I remember being jealous as. Now i am just wishing that mine was 5cm longer to equal the 1.63m HOF. But all good. I struggled to lift mine up but stu seemed to hold his bigger fish up effortlessly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice work felas, Nice to see the razor gang are still about and those hoo are crackers.
You guys heading out over the weekend?


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

Great work boys. You inspired me to head out yesterday. I followed you for a bit Ant, but I had just finished work at 6a so I certainly wasn't going to be following you all the way to where you were going. Had no luck, got sick of the weather so paddled back in.

I still recall reading about the wave from hell you met a few months back Ant, I met his brother.... Absolutely destroyed me. Got scratches all over my body from it. Oh well, will take the ski out next week for a bit of naked practice (The ski, not me).


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweet victory! Big wahoo from the yak is my holy grail.
$20 kmart reel, shame on you.... 

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's fantastic fellas - Congratulations
Looks like you picked a couple of cherries from this hit and miss pelagic season. 
No such surface luck for me (again...) Apart from a decent supply of good snapper, just three barries and a yellowfin found my yak since January. Hopefully a May cobe comes my way but we'll see if the weather pattens oblige.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

A May Cobe sounds good to me Dan. I am getting pretty excited about this weekend.


----------

